

56 of the top 100 Android apps use device id, contacts and/or location data - chriscampbell
http://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2013/january/jan15_appprivacyconcerns.html

======
GiraffeNecktie
Makes me wonder if Google shouldn't require apps that access user information
to provide an explanation of why the data is being accessed, how it is used,
and how long it is kept. Then allow users to click through the notifications
to get more information.

~~~
syaz1
I've been wondering long enough why devs aren't forced to provide a short
description why they need the permissions they're asking for.

